# JAX Creeks



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Im finally getting down time from work and planning on getting back out on the water.

I’ve been trying to dial in the local water here and so far I’m stumped. I’ve been into Browns, and after paddling around I lucked into a school of eager dink trout that kept me occupied.

Took a trip into Clapboard and fished the incoming tide, both working artificials and soaking a mudminnow, and only managed one sand trout.

I’m planning on going out again Friday to try Clapboard again with some spots a buddy just got some nice reds on, and hoping to see if they are still around.

If anyone is familiar with the area and doesn’t mind sharing a few tips, I’d greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Don’t be a spot fisherman, learn to read the water and fish where fish are feeding. 
Birds, bait, slicks, water movement, solunar feed times etc.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

send me a pm im in jax


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Rookiemistake said:


> send me a pm im in jax


Sent


----------

